# Road tax refund?



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Have just been talking to someone who says, that many motorhomers going for long stays in France return their tax discs for refund when at the British port, as they are not required in Europe, and then get a new one online when returning from the French port. This sounds a good idea if you are going for a few months but surely you would have to declare SORN and your insurance would be invalid?



Jackie


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Jackie,
That is exactly my understanding also.....most people doing this, though, don't want to hear our opinion.....they have decided to save a little money & that's that !!...Heaven help them if they have an accident while away !! I just think the insurance companies will refuse to pay out.....Don't forget , everything is computorised these days & it wouldn't suprise me if the insurance companies had access to these details (paranoid, or what ?).....doesn't seem worth taking the risk to me....but thats just my opinion.

Jenny


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

*Road Tax Refund !*

Urm...sounds ok if you want save a few quid ! but is it worth all the hassle just for a few months ?.

Teckie


----------

